# Encore Question



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Well my Son wants to go muzzleloading with me again, he went with me 2 years ago and had fun so now I think it's time to upgrade to a new one for Dad . Anyway I was thinking about an T/C Encore, and was wondering if anybody has one and what are the opinions on them, the reason I'm looking at them is the interchangeable barrels, muzzleloader/shotgun/rifle. I have been using a Knight Wolverine the last 5 years and am very pleased with it and if I don't go with the T/C I'll go back to the Knight.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't say I've ever heard a bad thing about the Encore. I'd like to get one myself, but just can't justify it quite yet. I think you'll be very happy with one.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

The only thing I don't like about mine is it is the hardest ml I have seen to load!Does not matter maxy balls or sabots.I plan on calling TC when I get a chance-My son's is the same also.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Just an update-called TC they said that some of their guns had bores thet were too tight.Told me to send them both back for replacement.They are a great company!!!


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info guy's. Truck how long ago did you buy yours and what grain powder/sabots are you shooting and what kind of grouping are you getting out at a 100 yards. Thanks "J"


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

J

The Encore is certainly one of the top few muzzleloaders available. 

It is a very nice, accurate, quality gun with top notch cutomer service from T/C. There are very few muzzleloaders available today that are made from from top quality american made barrels that are pressure proofed well in excess of anticipated load pressures. T/C, Knight and savage are 3 that I know of, most of the rest are spanish made barrels that all have the Spanish standard 10,000 psi proof label. Many,many Spanish barrels have been coming apart recently, mostly from shooter error but coming apart non the less.

Check out this site, it has a lot of good information on the T/C's and other muzzleloaders and loads.

http://www.prbullet.com/

Kim


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Just an update,sent my barrle back to TC.They said it was normal to be very hard to load and found no problems with it!They said I should use a palm saver to load it with  It will be trading it in soon!!!!!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You may want to try a different bullet first. The problem is probably just as much with the size of the bullet as it is the barrel. It only take a few thousandths to make a big difference. A tighter barrel will be more accurate, but tougher to load. I tried out the Power Belts last year and was extremely surprised how easy they are to load and how accurate they are with my T/C. I can shove one down with one finger, with any thing else I had to use a palm saver. I'd try a package of them first before giving up on what we all know is one of the best muzzleloaders out there.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Who makes the power belts?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought CVA had their name on them originally, but apparently not now. Here's a link to their site.
www.powerbeltbullets.com


----------

